# Six13 3 or Fuji



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm staying in Florida this week and wanted to keep riding. I decided to buy a bike and keep it here at my condo. It'll get 2 or 3 weeks of use a year.

I spent yesterday looking and came up with 2 '07 leftovers - a Fuji Team Pro (full carbon, Dura Ace/Ultegra) and a six13 (105). I definitely have a preference for Cannondale (Supersix at home), so I know that it'll fit. There are these issues 1) cost - the Fuji is a much better deal at 1700 vs. 1800 for the six13 given the better components 2) frame - don't know much about Fuji, but I assume that the six13 is a better frame despite the Fuji being all-carbon 3) LBS - the Cannondale guy kind of rubbed me the wrong way, mainly about fitting. He was dumbfounded when I asked about swapping out stems. I'm used to a shop that does a complete fitting including a swap of components as needed. He also gave me a little attitude when I asked if they could give a better deal. The Fuji guy was very helpful 4) name - don't know much about Fuji, but my impression was always that of a mass market bike.

I'm leaning towards the Fuji based on mostly value. I can't tell a huge difference in the ride, as they only allow you to cruise around the parking lot. In the long run, I don't know how much difference it'll make, as I won't be using it much. 

As an aside, this experience makes me appreciate my LBS so much more. The owner will lend out bikes for a weekend to try, knowing that the parking lot test is pretty useless. He also guarantees fit - he stocks a ton of stems in all sizes and constantly swaps without hesitation. He's also great with his prices.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

So call the LBS you are used to dealing with and see if he will ship you a bike down to Fla. The shipping cost will be offset by the fact that he probably won't have to charge you sales tax. It may take a few days, but you'll be more comfortable dealing with an old friend. Or just call around to other local Cdale dealers. You should be able to find all the local Cdale dealers within a certain radius via the cdale website. BTW I'd probably go with the 6-13, as it should fit the same as your system six. If you are only going to ride it occasionally, I would think the fit being the same would be better than the fuji having better components.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Fuji bought their carbon technology from Scott. Scott needed money to help develop their new Addict frame. So the Fuji c4 and c7 carbon frames are pretty much Scott R1s. I rode one with my wheels and pedals. Forget the model, it was a c7 frame with a full carbon fork. I preferred the ride of my 2006 Six 13! 

I now ride a System Six and I weigh 235lbs.

Almost forgot ........ my Fuji dealer could look at the factory/warehouse inventory and could have gotten a prior years' model at a substantial savings. Still went with the C'dale!!


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

I ended up getting the Fuji. Shipping one down wasn't an option, as I wanted one now. The six13 was very tempting, but with the price markdown on the 2008's, the deal on the 2007 wasn't good at all. 

I have no complaints about the Fuji Team Pro. I'm not a great cyclist, but I can notice the difference between it and my Supersix. Definitely not as responsive or quick, but it's not a big deal, as the rides here in Florida are fairly flat and straight. Still not quite accustomed to the Shimano DA/Ultegra shifting - too smooth and quiet. I prefer the thumb shifters.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I can't believed you going from Supersix to Fuji what a joke ?


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

zamboni said:


> I can't believed you going from Supersix to Fuji what a joke ?


I think you misunderstand. I bought the Fuji to keep in Florida to ride when I come down. The Fuji is a great bike to use 2 or 3 weeks a year. My Supersix is safe in Pennsylvania.


----------

